# 2nd powerlifting meet done



## fubaseball (Dec 10, 2014)

[ame]http://youtu.be/hXYmRYDjgSY[/ame]

I didn't cut for this one, but still only weighed 229 in the morning. 

My squat, I wasn't happy with depth, I don't ever want someone to say well he got white lights but it was questionable. To me this wasn't deep enough, but it got 3 white lights. I think reason I'm not happy with depth is I could have easily hit same weight +15-25 more at proper depth.

Bench, still sucks. Missed lockout on 385. 

Deadlift, only second time ever pulling 700. Didn't feel my strongest on it I think primarily  due to poor or lack of nutrition through the day. But anyway, still pulled it and totaled 1755. So added 45lbs to my total


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 11, 2014)

I am quickly becoming your biggest fan bro! Nice PR so quickly after your first meet. Nice work bro!
Would you mind outlining your training, I live for that type of shi%

Hawk


----------



## psych (Dec 11, 2014)

Nice lifting. You're right about depth. What fed was that?
Either way awesome job. Im up right now cutting weight for a meet this weekend. If you're ever up in Chicago swing out by me. You got alot more in the deadlift, you need to learn  how to use a deadlift bar to get that "pop".  You're just gripping and ripping cause you're so fuckin strong!!!!  It must be the beard!


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 11, 2014)

chicken_hawk said:


> I am quickly becoming your biggest fan bro! Nice PR so quickly after your first meet. Nice work bro!
> Would you mind outlining your training, I live for that type of shi%
> 
> Hawk


I just do Monday Wednesday Friday. I don't have much of a outline that I know of, my coach bases each week off the previous week. So I don't get my week till Sunday or Monday morning.


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 11, 2014)

psych said:


> Nice lifting. You're right about depth. What fed was that?
> Either way awesome job. Im up right now cutting weight for a meet this weekend. If you're ever up in Chicago swing out by me. You got alot more in the deadlift, you need to learn  how to use a deadlift bar to get that "pop".  You're just gripping and ripping cause you're so fuckin strong!!!!  It must be the beard!


It was SPF. I sunk my first two, so may be why they didn't hawk eye... But they were calling high all day. 

I use to live in Evanston. Trained at B&G I think it was called. Loved that filthy basement gym hahaha


----------



## PRIDE (Dec 14, 2014)

You powerlifters have all my respect. You guys move some crazy numbers!!


----------



## Alinshop (Dec 15, 2014)

You are one strong mo fo!


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 16, 2014)

PRIDE said:


> You powerlifters have all my respect. You guys move some crazy numbers!!


Thanks man! I appreciate that! Bench is sub par, but I just got a slingshot so that should help my lockout


Alinshop said:


> You are one strong mo fo!


Thanks man!!!


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 17, 2014)

Damn nice job!  Always get a kick out of how fast you setup and deadlift.  You certainly don't mess around.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Dec 17, 2014)

Great job fb


----------



## xmen1234 (Dec 17, 2014)

Great work!


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 19, 2014)

Awesome . see a raw ton coming your way....Raw PL is the shnizzle. T


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 21, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> Damn nice job!  Always get a kick out of how fast you setup and deadlift.  You certainly don't mess around.


Thanks man! If I think to much I screw myself. So I've found to just grab it and pull


Phoe2006 said:


> Great job fb


Thanks bro!


xmen1234 said:


> Great work!


I appreciate that man!


turbobusa said:


> Awesome . see a raw ton coming your way....Raw PL is the shnizzle. T


I agree! Thanks man, just getting into it and loving it! Once I get a decent bench I'll be set


----------



## Big-John (Dec 23, 2014)

Just ran across this. That was very impressive brother. One thing no one else pointed out is that you also have an awesome beard! ☺


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 6, 2015)

Hell the beards 5lbs! ..late respect fuse. Happy NewYear sir..


----------

